# 1966 GTO manual trans stuck and makes noise



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I let my friend drive my 66 GTO the second day I have her and he breaks her. He was trying to power shift her and missed gear or something. She is a 3 speed manual. Now the shifter is stuck in gear. When I start her with the clutch in she makes a thunk thunk thunk sound like its the clutch or throw out bearing. I took the shifter apart and rebuilt it, nothing was broken there. I was able to shift through the gears befored starting it, but once I started her with the clutch in the whole time she got stuck in gear and made that sound. Now she is stuck in gear again. 
Has anyone had this before? I'd rather not pull the trans and rebuild it if I don't have to.
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The trans will have to come out. Possibly a collapsed pressure plate or failed clutch disc spring, jamming things up. You may have trans issues, as well. Not a hard job to pull a manual trans out....live and learn. I wouldn't let anybody but me powershift my GTO!


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I pulled the trans and it is a ford 3 speed toploader. Were these originally put in 66 GTOs? I looked on the internet and couldn't find anything, but an ebay auction listing a 3 spd fomoco as original for a 68 gto.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, the Ford 3 speed was available.
If you don't already have one, get the proper Factory Service manual for your 66. All of the major system repair instructions are in that manual.
IMO, the proper Service Manual is the most important tool in your toolbox.
The Service Manuals are available on eBay or from any of the major Restoration parts suppliers , as well as from the literature suppliers.
Make sure you get the original Pontiac manual and not the Motor or Chilton manual(s). The Pontiac manual is very specific and has much better detailed procedures, photos and details.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, it is a Ford sourced gearbox. The three speed Dearborn, it's called. It is the strongest transmission you can get for these cars....much stronger than the 4 speeds.


----------

